# Career Opportunity?



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well you already applied to become an apprentice, so you need to follow their lead as far as providing them with your vitals and meeting their requirements and taking their tests and interviewing and scoring high enough that you make the cut. Some programs are very competitive and a lot more people want apprenticeship positions than they have to offer. Good luck!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

....


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Avtoritet_321 said:


> *Tips to Help You Prepare for the Apprenticeship Interview*
> 
> Organize your answers for maximum impact. ...
> *Prepare* ahead of time by reviewing your work experience. ...
> ...


Welcome to the forum!

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









*  IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields  *
Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...







www.electriciantalk.com


If they say it's impossible, It's impossible for them, not me.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.
> 
> ...


Haha, I can tell you copied that from me... I see my signature in your post!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Haha, I can tell you copied that from me... I see my signature in your post!


I was going to erase it except I realized I've done some "impossible" things myself.


----------

